# Playlist: 8 marzo



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

Buon 8 marzo a tutte le donne del forum (e anche alle altre...) 


[video=youtube;f-x1FsvOAz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-x1FsvOAz4[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

Eurythmics featuring Aretha Franklin - Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves

[video=youtube;drGx7JkFSp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drGx7JkFSp4[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;UO-kN8CGkHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO-kN8CGkHU[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

Grazie tesoruccio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0KJ60uJZ3-Q]http://youtu.be/0KJ60uJZ3-Q[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;ZPxQYhGpdvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPxQYhGpdvg[/video]

(si lo so, è il terzo passaggio, ma adoro questa canzone e questo video)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;dqbv0WITE0Q]http://youtu.be/dqbv0WITE0Q[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;6FOUqQt3Kg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOUqQt3Kg0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2014)

Auguri a tutte le donne!!

[video=youtube_share;_JZWBMFyl2Q]http://youtu.be/_JZWBMFyl2Q[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

"A girl can do what she wants to do, and that's what I'm gonna do” 

[video=youtube;5RAQXg0IdfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RAQXg0IdfI[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;CsiS8hij7Pk]http://youtu.be/CsiS8hij7Pk[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;eus-MRxYyCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eus-MRxYyCA[/video]

citata in firma...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;A_JaG2vXUpE]http://youtu.be/A_JaG2vXUpE[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;0ebEQxryzxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ebEQxryzxY[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Buon 8 marzo a tutte le donne del forum (e anche alle altre...)
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;f-x1FsvOAz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-x1FsvOAz4[/video]


Grazie :smile:


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;fO2gm29rI7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO2gm29rI7E[/video]


----------



## lolapal (8 Marzo 2014)

*Marietto...*

...sei proprio un tesoro!


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;q8ljHOSqc4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8ljHOSqc4A[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

un momento "ironico" per evitare di prendersi troppo sul serio...

[video=youtube;k5YIJ1pZEBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5YIJ1pZEBc[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;zXl870NoF4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXl870NoF4E[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;_FhVbyeWFvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FhVbyeWFvo[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Marietto*

...e' stupenda!!! non la conoscevo...ma e' bellissima...


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;7rfBlkFlj00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rfBlkFlj00[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Auguri a tutte le donne!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;_JZWBMFyl2Q]http://youtu.be/_JZWBMFyl2Q[/video]


Auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....ehi mela sai che il sms che ti ho mandato stamattina è il millesimo?
Ci ho messo due anni ma sono riuscito anch'io a mandarti 1000 sms intortatori....

[video=youtube;xCFEk6Y8TmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCFEk6Y8TmM[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;jGqrvn3q1oo]http://youtu.be/jGqrvn3q1oo[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;FYAPaR5K7Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYAPaR5K7Ds[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;n4nPa35CZPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4nPa35CZPI[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;fpacVLR0UkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpacVLR0UkE[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*...A tutte...*

...le donne dolci
di questo mondo crudele....


"you are a sweet sweet girl
but this is a cruel cruel world..."



[video=youtube;xrM5uOAws84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrM5uOAws84[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;IzA9GEyvdyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzA9GEyvdyg[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ...le donne dolci
> di questo mondo crudele....
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho vista appena in tempo, sarebbe stata la prossima


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> L'ho vista appena in tempo, sarebbe stata la prossima


 eheh!!!

a me piace molto! 
mi piacciono molto anche tutte le canzoni che metti...
abbiamo gli stessi gusti, mi sa


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*questa donna...*

....ha una voce spettacolare...


[video=youtube;DTlPviTKYMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTlPviTKYMQ[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*...aria primaverile...*

...i primi tepori...

...the dog days are over!


[video=youtube;PGrx6etMl0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGrx6etMl0w[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

La West Country Girl altri non è che PJ Harvey.


[video=youtube;2A3LxRyDR-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A3LxRyDR-c[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

PJ Harvey e' meravigliosa :smile:


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;ZxcCN6BgO_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxcCN6BgO_k[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;STxXS5lLunE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STxXS5lLunE[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;6xckBwPdo1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xckBwPdo1c[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;pSxz5ivTOg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSxz5ivTOg8[/video]

[video=youtube;sGoXZ_C7lec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGoXZ_C7lec[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;F7CR73uc_jU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7CR73uc_jU[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;DNh5Ca1dIXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNh5Ca1dIXM[/video]


----------



## marietto (8 Marzo 2014)

John Lennon pubblico' "Girl" nel 1965 e "Woman" nel 1980.
Interessante notare la differenza di atteggiamento nei confronti del sesso opposto riscontrabile nei due brani.


[video=youtube;1T-zSP2YtAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T-zSP2YtAY[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica Zooey Deschanel :smile:

recita anche nel tv show "New Girl"...l'ho riconosciuta nel primo mezzosecondo...appena l'hanno inquadrata :smile:


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> John Lennon pubblico' "Girl" nel 1965 e "Woman" nel 1980.
> Interessante notare la differenza di atteggiamento nei confronti del sesso opposto riscontrabile nei due brani.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alessandra (8 Marzo 2014)

*Ops....Marietto...*

...scusa...ma mi sono accorta adesso che avevi gia' messo Woman...

Non so perche', ma quando ho aperto questo thread per visualizzarlo, mi comparivano i post dalla terza pagina in poi, ignoravo completamente le prime due!

I'm so sorry!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....ehi mela sai che il sms che ti ho mandato stamattina è il millesimo?
> Ci ho messo due anni ma sono riuscito anch'io a mandarti 1000 sms intortatori....
> 
> [video=youtube;xCFEk6Y8TmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCFEk6Y8TmM[/video]



e soprattutto hanno funzionato :rotfl:




Donna è moglie , amante , amica e mamma 
Auguri donne !
[video=youtube_share;bZfKdhZmueE]http://youtu.be/bZfKdhZmueE[/video]


----------

